# chargeur pile Apple



## monvilain (17 Août 2010)

Salut à tous,

Quel est votre retour du chargeur de pile Apple ?

C'est bien la première fois que je vois un produit Apple bien placé en gamme.

Aucun détail sur la pile sauf Nimh...


----------



## tantoillane (17 Août 2010)

Salut,

Je crois que les commentaires sur la page apple que tu indiques parlent d'eux même  

En tous cas, je suis bleuffé de voir à quel point ce chargeur est petit. Surtout qu'il faut voir que comme pour tous les chargeur apple, la prise est interchangeable ; mais ou donc se situe le transfo ?


----------



## monvilain (17 Août 2010)

Disons qu'aucune info n'est donnée sur les piles. j'ai vu les commentaires, merci......


En photo, nos flash utilisent 4 piles et celui ci n'en contient que deux.

De plus, combien de temps faudra t'il pour charger des 2500 ou 2700 ????


----------



## choumou (17 Août 2010)

Mais il n'est pas vendu pour allez parfaitement avec ton flash, il a été penser pour les claviers et souris donc recharger que 2 accus en même temps où est le problème.
Pour ta question concernant les accus regarde ici, et pour un test très poussé là


----------



## Squallo (17 Août 2010)

Alors tout d'abord je tiens à faire une précision sur la dénomination du produit  Car bravo Apple pour ce magnifique produit mais ce ne sont pas des piles mais bien des batteries, ou accumulateurs ! Des piles ne se rechargent pas Messieurs les ingénieurs de Cupertino 

Voila pour la petite remarque piquante  Sinon moi je me sert des batteries dans ma Magic Mouse depuis une semaine maintenant. Je les ai reçu avec mon iMac et deux batteries chargées étaient déjà installer dans ma souris ! Pour l'instant et après une semaine d'utilisation, les préférences système m'indiquent un niveau de batterie à 46% alors que je m'en sert tout les jours ! Je tiens à préciser que je n'ai pas vérifier si les accumulateurs étaient chargés à 100% au début...

J'ai chargé deux autres accumulateurs pour avoir une réserve  La charge est rapide, environ 4-5 heures et le voyant présent sur le dessus du chargeur est très pratique pour indiquer si les batteries sont chargées ou non.

Squallo


----------



## monvilain (18 Août 2010)

choumou a dit:


> Mais il n'est pas vendu pour allez parfaitement avec ton flash, il a été penser pour les claviers et souris donc recharger que 2 accus en même temps où est le problème.
> Pour ta question concernant les accus regarde ici, et pour un test très poussé là



Merci de ces infos. 


Ce qui me gêne c'est que encore une fois, cela fait un appareil de plus "juste" pour recharger les accus du clavier et souris......Je commence à en avoir marre de consommer, consommer...

(je parle pas du tarif qui est très correct mais de la conso en général...)

Par principe, un bon vieux chargeur GP Powerbank qui au moins, recharge 4 accus et sert à d'autres fonctions...


----------



## iluro_64 (18 Août 2010)

jeancharleslast a dit:


> Merci de ces infos.
> 
> 
> Ce qui me gêne c'est que encore une fois, cela fait un appareil de plus "juste" pour recharger les accus du clavier et souris......Je commence à en avoir marre de consommer, consommer...
> ...



 Ouiais ! mais rien n'oblige qui que ce soit à acheter le chargeur d'Apple. Il y a plus de deux ans, maintenant, que j'alimente les souris avec des accus, et ce n'est pas Apple qui m'a fourni en accus, ni en chargeur. 

Comme j'ai eu quelques soucis avec quelques marques d'accus, j'en ai déduit que la manière de charger avait une certaine importance. Le chargeur de même marque que les accus, qu'il s'agisse de taille AA (jusqu'à 2500 mA/h) ou AAA (jusqu'à 800 mA/h), ne semble pas charger correctement les autres accus d'autre marques. En effet, pour ces derniers, la tenue en décharge hors/en utilisation est beaucoup moins bonne.

Il me semble qu'un article de Mac G a parlé de ce problème, et a souligné que la charge du chargeur Apple était bien optimisée aux accus allant avec. Peut-être que les utilisateurs de ces produits Apple nous feront un retour d'utilisation chiffré.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h20 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h14 ----------




Squallo a dit:


> Alors tout d'abord je tiens à faire une précision sur la dénomination du produit  Car bravo Apple pour ce magnifique produit mais ce ne sont pas des piles mais bien des batteries, ou accumulateurs ! Des piles ne se rechargent pas Messieurs les ingénieurs de Cupertino
> 
> Voila pour la petite remarque piquante  Sinon moi je me sert des batteries dans ma Magic Mouse depuis une semaine maintenant. Je les ai reçu avec mon iMac et deux batteries chargées étaient déjà installer dans ma souris ! Pour l'instant et après une semaine d'utilisation, les préférences système m'indiquent un niveau de batterie à 46% alors que je m'en sert tout les jours ! Je tiens à préciser que je n'ai pas vérifier si les accumulateurs étaient chargés à 100% au début...
> 
> ...



magnifique produit :mouais: 
+1 mais ce ne sont pas des piles mais bien des batteries, ou accumulateurs ! 

D'après mon expérience personnelle avec la Magic Mouse :


Type d'accu : 2500 mA/h, charge lente pendant 8 heures environ
Charge initiale : de 65 à 70%, normal, tension de 1,2v et non pas 1,5v comme les piles
Capacité d'utilisation jusqu'à arrêt signalé par Mac OS : de 12 à 17 jours, selon intensité d'utilisation.


----------



## nicogala (18 Août 2010)

Hmm... ce fil est hors-sujet, ce n'est pas pour un achat de Mac, je déplace


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Août 2010)

nicogala a dit:


> Hmm... ce fil est hors-sujet, ce n'est pas pour un achat de Mac, je déplace




Merci du cadeau !   Un chargeur de piles n'est pas un périphérique ou accessoire d'ordinateur non plus, hein ! 

Bon, en attendant la création d'un forum "articles Apple non informatiques", je le garde, mais c'est bien parce que c'est toi !

Sinon, concernant les batteries fournies avec l'appareil, il me semble bien avoir lu récemment qu'il s'agissait de batteries de 1900 mA/h.

Pour ce qui est de la charge des batteries récentes Ni-MH, j'ai en ce qui me concerne trouvé une solution satisfaisante : j'utilise un vieux chargeur de batteries Ni-Cd, du temps où celles ci ne dépassaient pas 500 mA/h pour les AA et 150 mA/h pour les AAA, ça induit des charges très lentes (18 à 24 h selon capacité), mais les batteries sont vraiment chargées "à bloc", et leur durée de vie s'en trouve plutôt bien, puisque j'ai encore un couple de AA de 1,7 A/h (ou 1700 mA/h si vous préférez) qui approche les 1500 cycles avec une capacité quasiment intacte (neuves, elles fournissaient près de 7 heures d'autonomie à l'appareil sur lequel je les utilisais, maintenant, elles en fournissent encore un peu plus de 6)


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (23 Décembre 2010)

Bonjour,

Je possède le chargeur Apple pour alimenter mon clavier & trackpad Apple.

Après avoir fait une recharge complète, j'insère les piles dans le clavier et je suis surpris de constater que dans les préférences systèmes il est indiqué que les piles sont à 68% 

Comprends pas là, j'ai mis d'autres piles neuves et là c'est bien à 100%

Avez-vous une idée du pourquoi ?

Merci et joyeux Noël


----------



## r e m y (23 Décembre 2010)

parce que des piles rechargeables ne délivrent que 1,2 V au lieu de 1,5 V


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (23 Décembre 2010)

r e m y a dit:


> parce que des piles rechargeables ne délivrent que 1,2 V au lieu de 1,5 V



Ah... donc 68% ça dure combien de temps as ton avis ?


----------



## r e m y (23 Décembre 2010)

je ne sais pas.
Dans ma souris MagicMouse, des piles normales durent 1 mois 1/2 et des rechargeables Apple (1900 mAh) durent 3 semaines environ


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (23 Décembre 2010)

r e m y a dit:


> je ne sais pas.
> Dans ma souris MagicMouse, des piles normales durent 1 mois 1/2 et des rechargeables Apple (1900 mAh) durent 3 semaines environ



Ok merci pour ta réponse


----------

